# adversarial system = συζητητικό σύστημα | inquisitorial system = ανακριτικό σύστημα



## psifio (Jan 8, 2012)

Καλησπέρα!
Γράφει η wiki:
The adversarial system (or adversary system) is a legal system where two advocates represent their parties' positions before an impartial person or group of people, usually a jury or judge, who attempt to determine the truth of the case. As opposed to that, the inquisitorial system has a judge (or a group of judges who work together) whose task is to investigate the case.

Βρήκα το adversarial principle > αρχή της εκατέρωθεν ακρόασης και το adversary procedure ως κατ' αντιμωλία, αλλά υποψιάζομαι ότι αυτό θα αποδίδεται κάπως αλλιώς και οι γνώσεις μου περί τα νομικά είναι φτωχές.

Ευχαριστώ θερμώς.


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2012)

Καλημέρα.

*adversarial system* = συζητητικό σύστημα
*inquisitorial system* = ανακριτικό σύστημα

Βασικό χαρακτηριστικό της Πολιτικής Δικονομίας είναι ότι ενώπιον των πολιτικών δικαστηρίων εφαρμόζεται *το συζητητικό σύστημα* ή αρχή της ελεύθερης διάθεσης του αντικειμένου της δίκης. Κατ’ αυτό το σύστημα, το δικαστήριο δεν ερευνά αυτεπαγγέλτως να βρει την αλήθεια, αλλά δεσμεύεται από τους ισχυρισμούς που εγείρουν και τα αποδεικτικά μέσα που προσκομίζουν οι διάδικοι. [...] Αντίθετο από το συζητητικό σύστημα είναι *το ανακριτικό σύστημα*, το οποίο εφαρμόζεται στην Ποινική Δικονομία, όπου το δικαστήριο αναζητά την ουσιαστική αλήθεια και εξετάζει και αυτεπαγγέλτως μάρτυρες και στοιχεία. 
Βικιπαίδεια: Πολιτική Δικονομία


----------



## Palavra (Jan 8, 2012)

Πράγματι :)


----------



## psifio (Jan 8, 2012)

Σας μερσώ αμφότερους. :)


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2012)

Τα δύο που βρήκε η Ψηφίω για το adversarial/-ary principle/procedure τα προσπερνάτε απλώς ή τα απορρίπτετε κιόλας; Και παρότι λίγος λόγος μου πέφτει στα νομικά, σαν απλός ομιλητής νιώθω ότι η έννοια της συζήτησης έχει άλλο χρώμα από την έννοια της αντιπαλότητας/αντιδικίας.


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2012)

Η δική μου αντίληψη, αλλά ξέρεις πόσο άσχετος είμαι με τα νομικά:

Ο αγγλικός όρος παραπέμπει στους διάδικους (άρα και στην αντιπαλότητα και αντιδικία που λες), αλλά ο ελληνικός χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο _συζητητικό_ για να περιγράψει το σύστημα / τη διαδικασία.
Η αρχή της εκατέρωθεν ακρόασης δίνει έμφαση στο ότι οι διάδικοι έχουν τα ίδια δικαιώματα και θα ακούσουμε και τους δύο τι έχουν να πουν. Ισορροπεί τα πράγματα μέσα στο συζητητικό σύστημα.
Τελος, η αντιμωλία δείχνει ότι ήταν όλοι οι διάδιοικοι παρόντες και δεν έλειπε κανένας — πάλι μέσα στο συζητητικό σύστημα.

Ας έρθει τώρα κι ένας νομικός να τα πει πιο στρωτά.


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2012)

Κάνω αδιάφορος βόλτα στη μεγάλη στράτα μπας και με προσέξει κανένας που τα λέει καλύτερα από μένα.


----------

